# When Good Turn's Bad.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Maddie walked towards his paddock armed with a grooming box and of course treats. Chinga hadn't seen her yet, but he knew she was there. He nickered loudly to her when he saw her and the grooming box. Chinga loved being groomed as much as he loved green apples.

"Hey boy," Maddie said as she reached the gate. Maddie got a nuzzle in return. 
"You know those carrots are there don't you?" Maddie asked with laughter. This horse could smell carrots a mile away. 
"You know talking to yourself is a sign of madness?" Alex asked walking up behind her.
"Whatever," Maddie replied letting herself in the gate.
"It's true though," Alex protested giving Chinga a pat and more carrots.

"Are you riding Choco today?" Maddie asked ignoring his protest.
"Um yea what about you are you riding Chinga?" Alex asked hoping he was going to have a riding buddy.
"Of course I always ride Chinga!" Maddie replied smiling.
"Just because you haven't fallen off him yet," Alex replied knowing she had.
"I have!" Maddie protested.
"Twice," Alex added for his own amusement
"Can you watch him I have to go grab his tack?" Maddie asked knowing Chinga would behave for him.
"Yea sure no problem," Alex replied hoping Chinga wouldn't bite him again.


Maddie arrived back in two minutes, with her tack. She saw Chinga at the gate and Alex down the other end of the paddock.
"Alex what are you doing?!" Maddie yelled.
Alex ran back up to the gate knowing Chinga would behave now Maddie was back.

"He bit me," Alex said simply.
"Sure he did," Maddie replied giving Chinga a pat and more carrots. 

A while later Maddie was on Chinga and Alex was on Choco, both horses loved each others company. So both riders knew that they wouldn't have a problem with their horses. They had also been trained to race together so always loved to challenge each other to a race.

Then suddenly Choco took off at a gallop, Chinga being an ex-race horse chased after him. Chinga was not being naughty he was just doing one of the things he was born to do. Racing. 

Soon Chinga was right beside him, galloping as fast as his legs would let him. Maddie looked over at Alex seeing he was having the time of his life and so was Maddie, but suddenly Alex's expression changed. To pure horror. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Should I continue it? Please leave some comments.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Definitely! I need to know what is happening!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yes you should its good


----------

